# So Happy! Need Suggestions!



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay! My mom says if I pay for it, I can get another tank! I already know which one, a 5.5 gallon . I was thinking either CT or HM, maybe chocolate colored. Any tail or color suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, here's the best part: you can divide a 5.5 gallon easy. I have two bettas in my 5.5g and they're doing fine.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Really?! That's awesome! In my current 5 gallon with one betta, I do a 100% once a week, I know it destroys beneficial bacteria but it's all I have time for. Could I do the same thing if I divide my new one?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wait a minute. For the 1st month do 2 WCs weekly. Your tank should be cycled by then. Then do 25% changes weekly. Read up on the nitrogen cycle though. This was a crash course in the Nitrogen Cycle.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

OOO! Chocolates are soo pretty! I really like Yellow, Chocolate, White, and Mustard Gas HMs!

I bid you good luck!

I'm getting a 15 gallon for Christmas for my 3 boys, and a 20 gallon for my B-day!


Anyway, good luck!

(I don't cycle water, I do 100% on my two .5 gallons every other day, and I clean Philips on Wednesday... but it depends on you...)


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, but I probably won't divide it. I prefer to give each betta a lot of space, i prefer five gallons but I would use a 2.5 if I had to


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Umm, you can't cycle a 0.5 G. It won't hold a cycle. Only 4g + can I think...


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

No, he says he doesn't cycle his .5


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm saying. It's not possible at all. Posting that comment implies it IS possible. But it isnt:-D so...did u get that tank?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

No, I'm on vacation right now, but I told my dad about it, so he had to ruin it. " You want a five gallon for a BETTA! No, you want a 20 gallon with tiger barbs! Me: " So? You want a 20, you pay for it, this is my money for everything" Dad: " What do you mean? Your the one who wants a tank!" :| So, in other words, im getting it anyway


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

So your dad wants u to get tiger barbs, you wanna a betta?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya, but he's all talk. At a LFS he saw a like 55 gallon and started talking about getting it, so I told him to go ahead, then he said no, lol. As long as I only get one more tank and have space they probably won't care


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wait. You have a fire breathing fish?

Anyways... I wish my parents would let me get another 10g and let me have a sorority. But that won't happen till my mom gets goldfish. So a 50 g tank is also crazy, but...


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, ever since I could remember, my dads wanted a fish tank. Apparently he had a ten gallon as a kid, and loved it. But he's bad about feeding them. He thought my female looked small( in other words, she's normal) and fed her 4 extra pellets! So she was bloated for days. And he also thinks my bird looks emaciated, and he's the fatest parrot ive ever seen. No, my fish don't breath fire


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I swear, if you ever do get a fire-breathing fish, I want one too.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Then why does it say that in your sig? Anyways...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

His sig says it's his dream to have a fire-breathing fish, not that he actually has one, lol.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Actually, it's this idea for a joke company I came up with, with things that make no sense such as water-proof teabags, Flame-resistant dynamite, toothless pirahnas, and Rainbow colored bettas that reach 1/2 inch in length! I shall call it Oximorons


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Diablo, you sound like a prankster cousin of mine who owns a magic and costume shop. He has all kinds of gags like that and he brings them with him to every family function. Only reason I go to family functions is if he's there too. :lol: But if you also come up with the rainbow bettas that are 1/2 inch, I'll take a dozen.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ohhh! I'm so dumb! Like a well known one; Jumbo Shrimp!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, hehehe. Jumbo Shrimp, Good Grief, that kinda thing.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

More ideas welcome, lol. Just make opposite things.... Like dry water! And warm ice! And flammable frying pans


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

While I know they're actually feasible, fingerless gloves always cracked me up. I've knit a few pairs, lol.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fragile rocks! Quiet parrots( trust me, Its worth it,lol), See through hat! Permantely wet towel! I could go on and on...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

See-through blindfolds.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's the way to do it! I gotta go to the beach( on vacation, yay!) feel free to make super long post of oddities while I'm gone!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Boring betta!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Enjoy the beach, I envy you Diablo. And youlovegnats, that may be an impossibility.  Hot ice cream would be easier to create than a boring betta, haha.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, so true! xD Enjoy the beach!!!!  Don't get stung!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cold blanket. Bright black. Dull white. Weak Chuck Norris.

And...Caring Republican!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Whoa-kay, no politics, hahaha. Shrinkproof shrink wrap. 

Wait, what was this thread about originally?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

About the OP getting a new tank, I believe


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

mine is black and has a blue tail and red fins He is the most beautiful fish i have ever seen


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

pianoxlove, your betta sounds like a pretty multicolor guy. 

youlovegnats, yeah, I think you're right. But he went off to the beach so maybe he won't mind that we hijacked the thread. :-D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Just for a little bit... xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He started it anyway. No wait, maybe Neil did. :-D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha I have no clue. xD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

HIJACK?! Hey! And Neil, the chuck Norris one is completely and utterly impossibly, and I'm republican! And ya, it was about me getting a new tank and what color betta(s) I should get


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

That was a quick trip! o^o I would have expected you to be gone for hours! Not just one. hahaha 
Have fun?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yup, pretty fun. The tide was coming in so there were allot of huge waves to jump. I usually leave earlier than my family Cause I hate smelling like fish and seaweed. And I went earlier today, too. But I'm sad because my dad made me go fishing this morning, and I tried to make sure that I didn't injure them badly and released ALL of them  poor fishes


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're a good conscientious fisher, diablo.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I caught a 5in black sea bass and a 6in Oyster toadfish. Poor baby fishes, I hope they're all right


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you removed the hook gently, most likely. Those are pretty big fish, though. You're a good fisher, whether you like it or not.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooohhh! Nice! When you catch a 12' I think that's lunch for ya!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I totally meant 12" not 12 feet! lol.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

A 12' fish? That could eat ME, not the other way around!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, is it just my itouch or does my last post not have a signature?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No signature.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

there's a check mark by the quick reply box for "show your signature" maybe it got unchecked


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's checked.... I hope it works now


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that my signature works again....I was thinking about either a ten gallon divided of 5.5 with one. Opinions?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

If you got a 10, you could have 4 bettas in there!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You could start a sorority. Or divide it. I'd say 10g. That way you can always divide it if you find that rescue betta you just can't live without.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like give my guys at least 5 gallons of space. If i divided, i think i might already have names. Boy and a girl, and the main characters from one of my favorite book series, Tom Ward and Alice Deane


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Get a HM...lol I love HMs and HMPKs. :-D


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like HM, but for some reason not HMPK, idk why. I like CT, and VT, the long showy fins


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Try and get a HM! Or a CT


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just wanted to ask, anyone know what book series I want to name them from?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No idea.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Give us a hint.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's a sorta creepy series...doesn't really fall under horror but it's sorts bloody....I guess it's fiction, but not like unicorns eating muffins, more like blood-sucking demon sorta fiction


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

o.o No clue. Tell me, tell me!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was gone, and I might as well, so The Last Apprentice series by Joseph Delaney


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah, haven't read it. I'll add it to my "should really read" list.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Should really read list? I read so much, it makes up most of my schedule, lol. Hmm, I was thinking maybe the boy could be a Chocolate and the girl something dark with bright fins. Maybe Blackfire or MG, opinions?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I like blackfire but a blue mustard gas would be super neat also. I read a bunch too, that's why my "should really read" list gets longer and longer. I'm falling behind because I keep getting recommendations from people on this forum.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you read the Eragon series? That's like the best series ever! I think you can tell I'm a hardcore fiction reader!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Mmm Eragon is a good series, though I genuinely haven't had much time to sit down and read the last one. Just quit my job and got a new one though, so hopefully I'll have some better time. I have a huge list I'd like to read.

And if you guys haven't read the Lord of the Rings set, you should. I know it's a classic, but it's also just really good.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't read lord of the rings...I meant to, but I was really busy and they got overdue, so I returned them


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No, NCPanther, don't keep adding to my "should really read list"! Where will I find the time to read all these books?!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I make time by cutting of the unimportant things, like food and sleep,lol


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Sakura; learn to read through osmosis? lol

Diablo; they're really good. I liked the movies, but there's things in the books that aren't in the movies and make them sooo much better.

I could make both your reading lists huge. {{I'm an english major >.<}}


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I was a history major so I love to wade through big thick books on obscure wars, haha. NCPanther, if you could see the books stacked everywhere in my room, in every available corner and space . . . anyone else read sci fi? I recommend Timothy Zahn, he's my favorite author.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooo nice.  I just moved a month back so all my books are boxed up. I think I have two boxes and a couple totes full...I rarely buy a book til after I've read it, and I really have to like it to buy it.

My favorite I think...was Black Trillium. I could read that book over and over. I bought it for a penny off amazon after I read it in my high school library. And the Abhorsen Trilogy, I think the whole box set was $20? Great books.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Books and bettas, why do they have to take up so much space??


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Heh, my boyfriends mom bought us a small bookshelf...I want to stuff my books in it and put a small tank or two on top.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's a good idea.  Two favorite things in one place.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Exactly, and I can make some more excuses to buy Betta's...

I'm trying to make an excuse to get a halfmoon...my boyfriend's like, you already have two, and your midway through getting them to spawn! Isn't that enough fish?! I said nooo....  Especially since most of the babies will go to other homes.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's never enough, that's the problem with bettas.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, they're so pretty and then you see another one that's just a little more unique than one you already have, so you need them both and then...sigh. I was eyeballing a double tail halfmoon earlier. But I couldn't justify the $15 when I'd need another tank too.. >.>


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have a crowntail I just got from Petsmart who is almost starved to death and needs lotsa care, I can't get any more. I was so very tempted though when I went to get my guppies.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw, poor CT, I hope under your care he gets nice and plump soon


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, thanks diablo. He's working on it. Still can't swim but he can sit up now on his tail and beg for food.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Aw, cute  what color is he?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Here he is:








He's a lot more lively now. I wasn't sure he was going to make it through the first night.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

AMG! He's soooo little!!! ;__;


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He sits up now on his tail and bounces for food, it's funny to watch. I'm hoping in a few days he regains the ability to control his back half otherwise I might start worrying about paralysis. I'm hoping it's just that he's weak still.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Daw, he's so pretty! I love how is eyes are half closed like he super tired, which I guess he might be. And is he like in a plastic container? I think it might be like the one I put my fish in for water changes


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, he's in one of those disposable Gladware containers that you can find in the same row of the grocery store that has sandwich bags. It's 8 cups but it's half full because he still has a bit of trouble reaching the surface. Water changes twice a day, I just fill up one and put him in the new one.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, yup, that's the same one I use for water changes. The other fish( me and my mom share Liberty, and I take care of my sisters fish because she's lazy) are only in there for like 30 min because I can pre-acclimate it, but I don't have a container to big enough to fully full Diablo's 5 gallon, so he's in there for like 2 hours to give time for Prime to do it's work


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're so handy, I love them. Perfect for QT, also. And if I have a sick fish with something potentially contagious, I just rinse the container and stick it in recycling so I don't have to worry about contaminating my other fish.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just gotta love Glad...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, yup. So handy. When do you get your new tank?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going back home tomorrow, were super busy saturday, probably not sunday, monday at the earliest, so like next week. But when I get the fish is a different thing, I'm not going to settle


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cool, bet you can't wait.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

If that ever happens, I say good luck fishy!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep an eye on Petco when you buy; I love their betta's. Best selection and health I've found.

In other news my local walmart has three females and that's it. Strike that, one was dead, sads. They're very neutral colors, I can understand why they're getting passed up. Still sad.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoops, I meant to post the good luck fishy in another thread. How'd I mess that one up?


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

im reading lord of the rings right now! I LOVE THAT MOVIE haha just bought all 3 movie posters for it (im such a geek when it comes to lord of the rings) and yes im a girl


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol, what, girls can't like Lord of the Rings? I'm getting the Evenstar tattoo'd on the 5th.....lol.....


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I decided to get a divided 10 gallon, the same as I said. I might want to add like a snail or a shrimp( preferably a shrimp, less bioload). What are their feeding requirments and which are good species to get? Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shrimp, one per side, I would think, but beware that bettas like to eat them sometimes. Snails, get a mystery snail or a nerite snail. For feeding shrimp, I believe they eat the same thing your betta does, it just needs to sink down to them. I'm not 100% sure, might want to ask someone who does know for certain. For the snails, they eat algae and leftover food. A couple times a week, you will want to take it out and put it in a container with an algae wafer or pellet for a few hours.

Shrimp, ghost shrimp are by far the easiest to find. Also can try Japonica shrimp or red cherry shrimp, but it could end up being an expensive snack for your bettas.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Sakura. I would check to make sure they had the right personality first, like i doubt the female could eat a shrimp, but might torture it to death. Cherry shrimp are pretty, I like their spots


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They are pretty. So far I've only seen ghost shrimp and giant bamboo shrimp in my local Petco and Petsmart. Get some shrimp selection, people!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

One of my two LFS( the one I don't like so much) has a bunch of different kind of shrimp, like Cherry shrimp and Amano Shrimp, just to name 2. But they keep them in bad conditions, like betta cup sizes


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:/ I have no idea how shrimp "rescues" go, only heard successes with betta "rescues." But you may be stuck if that's the only place to find cherry shrimp locally. And personally I've never heard of keeping shrimp in betta cups, that's awful. 

Have a safe trip home from vacation!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, thanks


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I've had ghost shrimp, they're cool to watch.

Unfortunately at the time I had a ton of fish and a crab and for whatever reason my ghost shrimp disappeared..... >.>


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, still could happen even with just one betta. The shrimp disappear mysteriously, the betta gets fatter mysteriously . . .


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol, alright you, no more food til you tell me where the ghost shrimp went. *spits up a limb* That's what I thought...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Someone once posted about how their betta attacked their ghost shrimp and said the only way she knew what had happened was she found an eyestalk here, a leg there . . . it sounded like a scene out of a rated M video game.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably was. Someone should film their ghost shrimp investigations. You never find the whole thing.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ever since then I've definitely been afraid to get ghost shrimp for my tanks. I don't do well with scenes of carnage, lol.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah hahaha. At least it wouldn't be bloody, per say.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

True, true. Just body parts all over. Like a scene from CSI: Betta, I guess.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, if CSI: Betta was a show, I would watch it. I just wanted to add the new tank is gone break my money, I don't even have enough for a filter :| so the shrimp thing is more of a " in two months when I get more money" thing


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Will you even have enough for a betta to put in there? Filters aren't strictly necessarily as long as you keep up with the water changes.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I'm getting that 10 gallon from the petco sale( I know it's over, just the same tank), heater, gravel, yada yada, but I have like 80$ so I think that covers it...if it doesn't I'm sure my dad won't mind


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, dads can be nice that way.  What horrified me when I bought my new 10g was the hood. Gagh, bloody thing cost $40! Just for a lid with a light.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Eh, who needs lids when you have fancy things like Deer Netting? Lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Deer netting? Ooh, clever idea. Saves you a nice $40. I wouldn't trust my cats with just deer netting, though.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was sorta joking about that, but I could try it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And here I thought you were clever. Just kidding. You could, if you don't have any cats to worry about. Water will evaporate pretty fast though. If you don't care about the light part, you can get just the glass hood thing for $15 or so. I think the're called All-Glass Versa-Tops or something like that.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds nice enough, but I am sorta disapointed. Upon entering my room, Diablo failed to rise from his tank and vaporize me with his almighty wrath XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And you'd think he would have been plenty mad enough too, what with you on vacation and all. I bet he's saving it. He didn't want to be too predictable, so he'll nail you when you least expect it. And don't forget the whole Latin thing . . .


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

He'll probably do Latin in Morse Code: Bubble pop-Bubble pop- fin swish. Lol


----------

